# Looking to buy a new holland



## Jason82 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm looking at buying a new tractor, I have it narrowed down to a new holland, Massey Ferguson, mahindra and ls. Has anyone ever heard of a ls tractor? Any suggestions on which one i should go with.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You're really not giving us much to work with here friend. Tractor brand names don't really mean much any more, unless you're looking for "made in USA" which means 150+ hp tractors. Most everything else is part of the new global market. The four brands mentioned all produce tractors in at least three countries, and with varying degrees of quality. If you can be a bit more specific with the size (and hopefully models) of selected brands you're looking at/for, then maybe some helpful information and opinions can be offered.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Fedup wrote........
Also what type tranmission setup,will there be attachments?


----------



## Jason82 (Jan 25, 2016)

Sorry I should have said. I'm looking for a 35 to 40 horse power 4x4 with a front end loader. I have goats,hogs and chickens so I need to pick up bales of hay, disc a garden scrape my driveway, and small landscaping. I'm looking at the New Holland Workmaster and Boomer series. The Massey Ferguson I'm looking at the 1734e and 1739e. The Mahindra I'm looking at the 4540. The ls I'm looking at the xr4140. 
Thanks, Jason


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you consider loaded rear tires?
What style tires being offer?
Front loader maybe HST?
Have you taken test spin on each model...check out handling,viewing when operating,comfort zone for operator?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just personal opinion here, so no hate mail please. 
New Holland compacts in that hp range were for the most part built by Shibaura and imported from Japan. The Workmaster series marketed today are mostly if not all built in India. The two Massey models listed are also labeled as Shibaura products, but I won't guess at the country of origin. Don't recognize the Mahindra model mentioned, but in that size range, they are probably made in Korea, as are the LS as far as I know. 
Mahindra builds tractors in many countries. Many of their compacts are licensed(or maybe not) copies/versions of Mitsubishi designs and built in Korea. 
That being said, I believe the Japanese products have the edge on manufacturing quality, and overall product reliability. Initial price, and cost of replacement parts are somewhat higher than some of the others. 
I don't know the LS line at all, but my feeling from what I hear leads me to lean in other directions.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

The current Boomer series New Hollands are made by LS.
The Massey Ferguson compact models are made by Iseki.


----------



## keg99 (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a New Holland TC40DA. About 800 hours on it - 2005 model. I guess I am prejudice, but this tractor is great. No problems, good size and very versatile.

The hydrostatic makes loader work easy. And the Quiktach lets you connect any Bobcat-type attachments.


----------

